# Equipment Lifespan



## justdust

#1 ...because it burned up with my house
#2 ...because some bastard stole my replacement board after #1 (would not want that dude's karma!)


----------



## SiKBOY

I normally wear my stuff until it dies and then I give it bandaids until its REALLY dead.

Boards typically will last you between 150-200 days on the hill if you take care of it. (wax, gummy it, repairs etc). For your average rider, the board should last you nearly your whole snowboarding career.

Boots last me one season

Bindings until they break. If the bindings are made well, the first thing to go are the ladders, its an easy fix to replace those and the ratchets too. My 390's are dead to where I have cracks in the baseplate, the ankle strap is worn down to the plastic so I replaced those with some Burton Mission straps I found in the locker room, replaced all the ladders and nearly all the rachets springs have broken. They still work but I'm really pushing for it to last another season.

For outter wear, I wear it until there are holes and tears in it... and then I start using the duct tape.

Its pretty ghetto but I ride a lot.

IMO most people just change their gear because of fashion and new advances in the industry.


----------



## AWNOW

I use everything until it is broken and unable to be fixed. Same goes with my outerwear- I wear it until there are too many seam rips, takes on water, etc. Generally doesn't last long enough to go out of style. But I do buy my outerwear for effectiveness and longevity. This is my 4th year with my particular pant/coat set up and I am not certain whether or not I will last the season on it. Shit is starting to get really rough.


----------



## SiKBOY

AWNOW said:


> I use everything until it is broken and unable to be fixed. Same goes with my outerwear- I wear it until there are too many seam rips, takes on water, etc. Generally doesn't last long enough to go out of style. But I do buy my outerwear for effectiveness and longevity. This is my 4th year with my particular pant/coat set up and I am not certain whether or not I will last the season on it. Shit is starting to get really rough.


Duct tape = solutions to the worlds problems and every rider


----------



## HoboMaster

I use stuff until it gets to the point where it's going to be a damper on my riding experience. Definitely not one of those people who needs a new set of gear to be, "In Fashion".

Boards and bindings typically last a pretty long time, especially if they are well made. Boots are probably what get replaced the most since they wear out and having them at an optimal stage is important, (Of course I've been riding the same pair for 3-4 years, I'm buying a new pair for this season tho). If you buy clothing from a snowboarding company, stuff usually lasts quite a few seasons as long as you remember to re-waterproof it and take semi-decent care of it.


----------



## NinjaSteez

For me my outerwear lasts 3-4 season until you get snagged on a tree. Happened last season, but I still have like 4 pairs of pants. Pants never go out for me. I usually buy boots and bindings every two seasons and a new shred stick every season cause I literally shred the hell out of my boards cause i totally shred the gnar brah!! <--I just had to add that


----------



## david_z

I used to ride my stuff in to the ground. I have a 6 or 7 year old Never Summer board, and before that I rode a K2 for ages. Then I bought a few boards last winter, and now I'm trying to keep a little more up-to-date on things. Ideally I would like to keep a good rotation of 2-4 newer snowboards, I figure one new board each winter season, and I can have several styles of board for all riding conditions.

Boots will last me a few seasons, but they start getting really funky after 2 winters. 

I go through at least one pair of mitts/gloves each winter. I either lose them, or shred them on rope tows, or they lose their waterproofing, etc. 

Jackets and pants last me a long time, but they're also usually easy to find on year-end closeout prices so I tend to buy a lot of these - I think I have 4 pair of snow pants right now, 3 jackets, and 2 vests.


----------



## j.gnar

for some reason i cant find a pair of pants that last more than a few months....i went through 4 pairs last season alone! :dunno:
my jackets and other outerwear have lasted since i started, about 3 years ago.
ive gone through a couple pairs of boots, but boots are the most crucial part of riding in my opinion. if you are having problems with your feet then you are guaranteed to have a shitty day on the hill.
havent had any problems with my bindings/boards yet (knock on wood)


----------



## SwissMiss

I also use things until they are ruined, unless its warranty covered i'll send it back right away.
I try not to buy things that are super trendy and new because if its very different i'll probably end up hating it after 2 seasons.
I buy outerwear that stays fairly neutral and traditional... The classics are almost always in style


----------



## Qball

j.gnar said:


> for some reason i cant find a pair of pants that last more than a few months....i went through 4 pairs last season alone! :dunno:
> my jackets and other outerwear have lasted since i started, about 3 years ago.
> ive gone through a couple pairs of boots, but boots are the most crucial part of riding in my opinion. if you are having problems with your feet then you are guaranteed to have a shitty day on the hill.
> havent had any problems with my bindings/boards yet (knock on wood)


Try some 686 pants if you haven't yet. Best built pants I've worn.


----------



## AAA

Clothes when they're worn out, have holes, etc. (I finally replaced my 10-yr old jacket last year.) Hard gear when it breaks or new technology comes out.


----------



## roremc

I got my second board last year. The first couple of years I rode my brothers board. Then I got my own Ride Timeless. Still in great shape after 5 seasons on it. Core is broken down but still good for a rock board. Got a new NS last season and may get another one this season. After that board wise It will be a long time till I get a new one. 
Boots I ride until they are complete shit. Pants/jackets is the same. I just bought some in September so it will be nice to have new gear after riding in the same stuff for the last 5 years.


----------



## j.gnar

Qball said:


> Try some 686 pants if you haven't yet. Best built pants I've worn.


i'll definitely check them out, i picked up a pair of rome pants a while back cause they were on sale. we'll see how they hold up


----------



## McLovin'

Just tore a hole in the back of my brand new Spyder pants. Will duct tape actually work at fixing it? Won't it just get soaked and fall off? It's only a small hole but after a few stacks I can feel that ice water!


----------



## Argo

Sew it with heavy nylon or cord. Sew from inside the pants with 2mm lip on each edge.


----------



## cjcameron11

McLovin' said:


> Just tore a hole in the back of my brand new Spyder pants. Will duct tape actually work at fixing it? Won't it just get soaked and fall off? It's only a small hole but after a few stacks I can feel that ice water!


Depending on how bad the tear is you can use a product called seam grip/weld (i think thats what its called) it is designed to repair torn waterproof clothing. I tore a 5cm long gash in my special blend pants and it was near a seam so i thought there was nothing i could do. 

Anyway i used it and it has sealed it perfectly. No water coming in and the hold is amazing, it feels rubber like and dries clear although it is noticeable if you look hard enough. Anyway i found it to be awesome, and i have had about 12 days on them since the fix and its the same as day 1.


----------

